# what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel?



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

hey guys...i'm gona get new wheels...and they are 8.5 wide? should i stick with 225 tires or move up to 235? would the stance look slightly wider with the 235 tires or is it the rim that makes it look wide? in any case, i just want to know which one is better and if 225 would b too much of a stretch and if there would be any visual differences between the two! thanks in advance guys


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? (keitth24)*

255x35x18's .......thats what i run....8.5 rim...lookk very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

the stretch on a 225 isn't too bad.
looks pretty damn sexy if u ask me


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? (giacTT)*

I run 225 on front 8" wide wheels and 255 on 10" wide rears







and it doesn't look stretched at all!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? (Morio)*

there is no stretch on a 225 tire. you'd get a bit with a 215 tire though


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_255x35x18's .......thats what i run....8.5 rim...lookk very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wow isnt 255 waay too much tire?! and what are the visual differences between 225, 235 and 255 tires? as well as handling differences


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? (keitth24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keitth24* »_
wow isnt 255 waay too much tire?! 

mine should be rolling in a few weeks with 285's on 9.5 all around.


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
mine should be rolling in a few weeks with 285's on 9.5 all around.









wow...that sounds like its gona look hot...i guess its down to personal preference...
so no one knows if 225 or 235s are better for an 8.5 inch rim?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? (keitth24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keitth24* »_
wow...that sounds like its gona look hot...

not about looks though. 500whp needs some traction even on a awd


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? (keitth24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keitth24* »_
wow...that sounds like its gona look hot...i guess its down to personal preference...
so no one knows if 225 or 235s are better for an 8.5 inch rim?


looks I would say 225...performance most likely 235


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_

looks I would say 225...performance most likely 235









coool! why would 225 loook better than 235? i'm sure 235 would give me improved traction!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
mine should be rolling in a few weeks with 285's on 9.5 all around.









I really want to see how you are gonna pull this off without any rubbing. That's WAY more tire than i've ever seen run. I've seen guys do 265's all the way around for autocross - but that required mods to the fenders beyond just a simple rolling.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? ([email protected])*

255 is more than fine....and i actually like the way it fits on the 8.5 much better than a 225.....








other than the fact thjat it needs to be a bit lower







fits the well very nicely


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I really want to see how you are gonna pull this off without any rubbing. That's WAY more tire than i've ever seen run. I've seen guys do 265's all the way around for autocross - but that required mods to the fenders beyond just a simple rolling. 

I think it wouldn't be as hard as you think. I ran 265 on my car with no issues at all. Possibly offsets/desired drop would come into effect but that would be all. here is a pic of 285 on a 9.5 wheel. Doesn't look akward or anything.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? (turbott920)*

285 is a bit wider than 265 though. I'm surprised that you didn't have any issues at all because that's not what i've seen on other TT's.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I really want to see how you are gonna pull this off without any rubbing. That's WAY more tire than i've ever seen run. I've seen guys do 265's all the way around for autocross - but that required mods to the fenders beyond just a simple rolling. 

I would not be the first to get this done. And it "should" not be all that complicated for fitment. 2 cars I know off that run 285's with some minor fender work. We'll have to see


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: what tire sizes for a 8.5 inch wheel? (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
I would not be the first to get this done. And it "should" not be all that complicated for fitment. 2 cars I know off that run 285's with some minor fender work. We'll have to see









Like I said - I'm not saying you can't do it - i'm just going to be surprised that you can.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

its all about offset and how low you are, what is the offest of the wheels?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_its all about offset and how low you are, what is the offest of the wheels?

et35. I'll post updates in my build thread soon. Don't want to to screw up the OP's thread there. Told myself to wait on posting updates until I made some real progress


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

It is all in the offset of the rims.
I say run a 235 tire, you can never go wrong with improved footprint of the tires.
I will be running 275/30/19 rear on 19x10's and 235/35/19 front on 19x8 and will be slamming the car as well, will post pics once I lower and put the wheel combo on in about a week..Eddie


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

eff it.
run 225's and stretch those mothers.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (.klipse)*

I think how it turns out really depends on the tire/rim combo.
I run Nankang Sport 225s on an 8.5" wheel up front and they have an oh so sexy moderate stretch:
















Rears are Toyo 235's and they don't stretch at all. Thing is the tread on the Nankangs looks like it's way more than just 10mm narrower.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

I can't believe no one snagged those wheels from Murder yet. Sexy and the price is unbeatable.


----------

